
Should I be worried about the EquiFax data breach, what should I do about it? - andegre
I see they created a site called: www.equifaxsecurity2017.com where you can see if you&#x27;re affected, but after I entered my information, it just gives me a date where I can sign up for their identity theft program through TrustedId or something like that.<p>Is this just a ploy (not really, but you see where I&#x27;m going) to get more people to sign up for their service? Is there something else that I&#x2F;we can do without basically giving them more money for their own f<i></i>* up?
======
mtmail
If you signup for TrustedId you can no longer sue them or be part of a class
action suit

[https://trustedidpremier.com/static/terms](https://trustedidpremier.com/static/terms)

"PLEASE READ THIS ENTIRE SECTION CAREFULLY BECAUSE IT AFFECTS YOUR LEGAL
RIGHTS BY REQUIRING ARBITRATION OF DISPUTES (EXCEPT AS SET FORTH BELOW) AND A
WAIVER OF THE ABILITY TO BRING OR PARTICIPATE IN A CLASS ACTION, CLASS
ARBITRATION, OR OTHER REPRESENTATIVE ACTION."

via
[https://twitter.com/Ondores_Lies/status/906152499303911425](https://twitter.com/Ondores_Lies/status/906152499303911425)

~~~
dabockster
LMFAO

Good luck trying to get that to hold in a court of law when the identities of
roughly half of America is on the line.

Remember guys, legalize has absolutely no power until a judge decides it does.

That being said, I'm personally not signing up for it.

------
rayj
The r/personalfinance thread advised to put a 90 day fraud alert on your
credit report. If you do this for 1 credit company, they have to tell the
others. Here is TransUnion's form to put a fraud alert on your account.
[https://fraud.transunion.com/fa/fraudAlert/landingPage.jsp](https://fraud.transunion.com/fa/fraudAlert/landingPage.jsp)

------
andegre
Now I'm getting really worried. What's a good identity theft company/product
that I should sign up for to handle any potential repercussions from this?

Would any of those [potential companies/products] have a clause where they
WOULDN'T cover any problems because of known data breaches prior to signing up
for their service?

------
cypherpundit
When I followed the links they provide to those affected, I went into an
infinite loop of sales pitches for - get this - advanced security packages. I
thought CAPTCHA on the page where I had to confirm my SS# was an especially
nice, seeming-to-care touch.

